

Challenges found securing #nodejs desktop apps AtomEditor - gpestana

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;nodesecurity&#x2F;status&#x2F;440550902555230209
======
trebor
Actual link: [https://blog.liftsecurity.io/2014/03/02/of-atom.io-and-
secur...](https://blog.liftsecurity.io/2014/03/02/of-atom.io-and-security)

------
afatc
Wonder how github will handle such issues

